# Human Centipede



## Veriquitas (31. Oktober 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem Film ? Billiger Mist oder gut gemacht? Also ich fand den echt nice. Für alle die den nicht kennen hier mal der Trailer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX8fKLjC__c


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

Anhand vom Trailer ist es schwer eine Aussage zu treffen, aber sieht schon mal ganz interessant aus


----------



## Veriquitas (1. November 2010)

Klar ist ja nur Anregung sich den mal anzuschauen, also ich hab schon viel gesehen aber nicht so eine kranke ******* .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

Ich werd mir den mal auf die Liste setzen, etwas Horror zwischendurch kann nicht schaden


----------



## mixxed_up (1. November 2010)

Habe ihn schon gesehen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass der Film mir ganz und gar nicht gefällt. Horrorfilm würde ich ihn nicht nennen, sondern eher so in die SAW Sparte einordnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

OK Horror war die wohl falsche Wortwahl, wenn man ihn mit Saw vergleichen kann würde wohl Splatter eher passen. Saw fand ich teilweise recht gut, von daher werde ich mir den Film antun. Mals schauen ob meine Videothek den auch hat


----------



## mixxed_up (1. November 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> OK Horror war die wohl falsche Wortwahl, wenn man ihn mit Saw vergleichen kann würde wohl Splatter eher passen. Saw fand ich teilweise recht gut, von daher werde ich mir den Film antun. Mals schauen ob meine Videothek den auch hat




Splatter auch eher weniger, mehr in die Kategorie "Ekelfilme". Direkter werde ich nicht, sonst gibt das noch Ärger.


----------



## zøtac (1. November 2010)

Der Film ist ziemlich wiederlich, geschmacklos, ekelhaft und sonderlich gut find ich ihn auch nicht. 
Alles in allem nicht sehenswert finde ich. Den würd ich zu Aftermath stellen, am schluss wünscht du dir ihn nicht angeschaut zu haben. Sei es weil es verlorene Zeit ist oder weil du die nächsten 3 Tage unter Verfolgungswahn leidest^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

Sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr guter Film!


----------



## Veriquitas (2. November 2010)

Das Meisterwek war der Film jetzt nicht aber ist mal was anderes als der ganze andere Kram den es gibt. Ich fand den Dr. Außerdem sehr gut gespielt....


----------



## Zappzarrap (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn man mal davon absieht das der Film einfach nur wiederlich ist, ungefähr 0 Story hat und aussieht wie ein F - Movie bleiben immer noch mega schlechte Schauspieler, ein schlechter "Soundtrack" und schlechte Effekte. Absolut nicht sehenswert!!!


----------



## norse (6. Januar 2011)

Zappzarrap schrieb:


> Wenn man mal davon absieht das der Film einfach nur wiederlich ist, ungefähr 0 Story hat und aussieht wie ein F - Movie bleiben immer noch mega schlechte Schauspieler, ein schlechter "Soundtrack" und schlechte Effekte. Absolut nicht sehenswert!!!



dem stim ich zu,abgesehn von dem wiederlich, horrorfilm halt. DIe Idee ist top, aber die umsetzung leider totaler mist  hatte mir wirklich was von erhofft, hätte sehr gut werden können aber nunja... einfach nur billig und schlecht, nicht sehenswert!


----------



## Ahab (6. Januar 2011)

Boah der Gedanke der dem Film innewohnt ist einfach grauenhaft...  Am Ende wünscht man sich wirklich ihn nicht gesehen zu haben. ^^ Der Trailer hat mir jedenfalls irgendwie gereicht. 

SAW ist schon fies, aber das ist wirklich richtig richtig eklig. xD


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Der Film ist sehr krank, und hat null Story.


----------



## Betschi (3. Oktober 2011)

Hab den Film auch gesehen. Die Idee ist gut, das ist aber auch das einzig positive am Film.


----------



## The_Rock (5. Oktober 2011)

rofl, da ham die Southpark Macher also die Idee für eine ihrer aktuelleren Folgen her 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYHijgtFnkI


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile gibt es The Human Centipede 2 - Full Sequence. Hat den schon einer gesehen? Dort geht es um gleich 12 Menschen die zu einem "umfunktioniert" werden. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okZZca4EfAQ


----------

